# fresh okra and cucumbers for sheep?



## bonbean01 (Aug 10, 2011)

Is it okay to feed my sheep fresh okra and cucumbers?  Don't want to cause them problems and can't find anything online about this...anyone know, or have done this?


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Aug 10, 2011)

I don't know about okra, but cukes are fine in moderation.


----------



## bonbean01 (Aug 29, 2011)

Thanks Aggie


----------



## seikialice88 (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanks you for the post.


----------



## secuono (Dec 11, 2011)

Finally an animal we have that can eat the extra cucumbers I grow!


----------



## J williams (Aug 25, 2017)

Fed my sheep cukes.... then panicked maybe wasnt good.


----------



## mystang89 (Sep 2, 2017)

"extra" cucumbers!? What is that lol. Those are 2 vegetables that done last long around here.


----------

